# Mutant mass x homemade



## ukphil (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi all

im a regular on here but dont post much

ive lost 10k in weight over the last 6 months as i got into running but as soon as the good weather came and i put my normally fitted t shirts on and shorts etc

ive realised its not a good look been skinny

so ive upped going to gym and bought some mutant mass

it says use 4 scoop for each shake twice a day

but if i use 1 scoop and also add

100g oats

500ml whole milk

2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter

1 banana

will that be ok as a weightgainer/protein shake

should last quite a while just using one scoop each shake

opinions welcome

thanks phil


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds belter to me!

Have you worked out the macros?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I think your best of jogging the mutant mass on and making a shake like this

50 gram whey

1 banna

100 gram oats

Whole milk


----------



## ukphil (Aug 23, 2008)

No not as of yet

Just made a shake to see what its like ,not nice at all but forgot to add a banana

So hopefully will add to the taste,if not ill add some other fruits to it


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds nice, but as suggested above if your adding all that stuff why not just use whey ? Will be cheaper .


----------



## ukphil (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers bail

I did actually go into the shop for whey but got sidetracked by the saleswoman

Do they have to employ fit as fook women that make you buy lots of stuff you never needed or expensive stuff.

Haha

£5.99 for natural peanut butter but oh well its a big tub


----------



## ukphil (Aug 23, 2008)

stoatman said:


> Sounds nice, but as suggested above if your adding all that stuff why not just use whey ? Will be cheaper .


I spent £22 on the mutant mass ,but next time ill just get whey online.

Just eager to put weight back on and returned to the gym 4 times aweek already


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ukphil said:


> Cheers bail
> 
> I did actually go into the shop for whey but got sidetracked by the saleswoman
> 
> ...


All the board sponsored websites are decent and dolphin fitness.co.uk will beat any shop when it comes to branded stuff Cardiff sports is also good on some hard to find brands


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I use whey,500ml blue top milk and 120g oats atm.938 Calories,Carbs-110g Fat-30g Protein-54g


----------

